# Turn Mirrorball without motor?



## kim bel (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

urgent help needed. 

Is there any possibility to turn a mirrorball without motor?? We need them urgently in Tunisia, and they delivered us with vintage mirrorballs, without motors. And there isn't any solution to buy a mirrorball motor here, they just dont have them in Tunisia. 

Any solution to get them to turn and we can use the light on them with the control booth?

Many thanks!!


----------



## EdSavoie (Dec 15, 2016)

Cardboard and a fan?

Without a drive motor, your options are limited...

Are you sure you can't rework a low power motor from something else?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 15, 2016)

Big rubber band and wind it up?

I like the fan - tape on some fins on the top and have at.

Gravity. Put a spool on top, wind a long string around it many times, and route that to some place where there is a lot of height, and let the weight on the end unwind the string. Governing the speed might be difficult. Worked for the renaissance theatres to move scenery. Runs clocks.

None of these good ideas, but desperate measures for desperate needs.


----------



## Skervald (Dec 16, 2016)

How many mirror balls? How long do they need to rotate? Could you connect them all with belts like they used to do with ceiling fans? (see attached photo) That way you'd only need to worry about turning one of them. If they didn't need to run all night you could connect the belt to a hand crank which would give you start/stop and speed control. Maybe this is a horrible idea but something about a hand cranked mirror ball is entertaining.


----------



## lwinters630 (Dec 25, 2016)

kim bel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> urgent help needed.
> 
> ...


There are dozens.... Think out side the box. Whatever your hang point will have to piviot with a pulley or shaft. If a pulley, run the string back to the control booth. Put a pulley on crank or battery powered drill.
You can also make a drive shaft from threaded rod or pipe. And run to the booth. 
If it were me, id find a low voltage Motor from a car wind shield motor or pump. Car window or power antenna. Even a kids toy take the motor. 
Be creative.


----------

